# Spaying Adult Pyrenees



## drdoolittle (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi!  Some of you have seen my posts about searching for a pair of LGDs and that I am going to meet a 5 year old female and her pups this weekend.  The momma is free and I'd be taking her and one of the male puppies.

I obviously need to get momma spayed (at LEAST before the puppy is 6 mos or so).  I am trying to work out how to get this done so it will cause momma minimal stress.  Being sent to a new home with new livestock is going to be upsetting enough to her, and a spay operation is so intrusive......I want to be sure she has the best and easiest recovery period with no serious problems.

I've come up with 3 possibilities....

1) I take momma and pup this weekend and wait until momma feels at home on our property/with livestock and then get her in to be spayed.

2) I ask the owner if I can wait to pick her up the night before her surgery and get the surgery done.  Then she'll be spayed, come to my place and be confined in a kennel w/in my livestock area, getting to know my animals while she recovers.  But would her puppy be able to be in confinement with her???

3) I tell the owner I DEFINITELY am taking her and pay for the puppy.  Then ask if I get her spayed asap, can they stay at his place until she recovers from surgery....

I seriously doubt he'll agree to #3, unless I say I'll pay for their food and maybe give him an extra $50-$100 for them being there.....

Which scenario seems best for the dogs?  I want so badly to being them home RIGHT NOW, but want to cause the least stress possible.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 21, 2019)

Why not separate them when she starts to go into heat?


----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 21, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Why not separate them when she starts to go into heat?


I could, but I believe in spaying/neutering.  I don't need the surrounding male dogs being drawn to my property either....we live in an area where many people think it's ok to let their dogs be unconfined and unsupervised.....because we're out in the country.. Plus, it coukd draw male coyotes.
I also have 7 house dogs (all rescues, all altered)....don't know how it may effect them...


----------



## secuono (Aug 21, 2019)

Separating is only possible if you notice the heat. 

I'd drop off at the vet same day to spay. 
No reason the pup has to be separated, but you didn't give age of pup. If its fully weaned, then I'd keep them together, but have an area ready in case he bothers her. 
You might be able to tie on a shirt to cover the sutures, but she may rip the shirt off.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 21, 2019)

I'd go with option 1.
Not exactly the same, but I just got my 2 adult males GP's neutered.  I am probably going to get my female spayed too.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2019)

I like #1 option too. She will be your responsibility, no longer her previous owner's responsibility. When you bring her back from the vet, keep the pup away, pen her up where they can be next to each other, but not together.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 21, 2019)

My vote is 1 also...Mel lost his best friend , moved here to Florida with two other dogs and several weeks later he got nutered. ...wasn't  easy, but he adjusted...., yours will too


----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you all!  #1 it is!


----------



## bethh (Aug 28, 2019)

From personal experience, try and keep her confined as much as possible.  I had my adult LGD spayed earlier this year and it was a trial keeping her calm enough.  Recovery took longer than normal because her incision opened up a few times.


----------

